# Install DPP without a CD ROM?



## VirtualRain (Apr 25, 2012)

Both of my computers no longer have a CD ROM (this is 2012 after all)... how am I supposed to install DPP when Canon only offers downloads of updaters that require software already be present? WTF?! Are they afraid someone who doesn't own a Canon camera might want to run their RAW files through DPP for fun?!

I tried these instructions, but Canon have obviously changed something in the installer for the Mac...
http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/install_canon_software.html

Any ideas?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Apr 25, 2012)

VirtualRain said:


> Both of my computers no longer have a CD ROM (this is 2012 after all)... how am I supposed to install DPP when Canon only offers downloads of updaters that require software already be present? WTF?! Are they afraid someone who doesn't own a Canon camera might want to run their RAW files through DPP for fun?!
> 
> I tried these instructions, but Canon have obviously changed something in the installer for the Mac...
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/article_pages/install_canon_software.html
> ...



A. Ugly workaround: rip an iso image of the CD on somebody else's computer, mount the image as a virtual drive on your computer, and install from that.

B. Loan (or, in face of this being 2012, buy) a CD-ROM drive that attaches via USB, and install from there.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

I honestly don't understand why Canon doesn't make the full installer available as a free download. 

If you know someone with a Mac that does have an optical drive and can connect to the same WiFi network, you can use that drive to mount a DVD on your Mac, see this Apple kbase article.

I do notice that when I look at the package contents for the 3.11.26 updater, the update.plist file is not there. 

Out of curiouslty, did you try just running the installer? I notice the Canon install page has a contradiction in terms: "_Digital Photo Professional 3.11.26 Updater for Mac OS X is software that will *install Digital Photo Professional 3.11.26 on your computer or update a previously installed version* of Digital Photo Professional to Digital Photo Professional 3.11.26. It is necessary that the previous version of your software have been installed when you use this updater on your computer._" The first part implies the installer will do a full install, but the last sentence says no. I doubt it will work, but just wondering if you tried.

EDIT - nope, tried installing it on my MacBook Air (where I don't have DPP already installed).


----------



## archangelrichard (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, so you don't have some form of removable disk? How insane is that? Did you just not understand the purpose of removable media? How do you expect anyone to sell you products?

OK, so I'm an old school computer person and this seems incredibly ridiculous for you to complain about; yOU bought this computer without understanding it's use,

Obviously you need to either borrow / rent a USB CD drive (or DVD drive or Blu-Ray drive) or have someone copy it for you to whatever memory card (SD, CF, etc.) interface it has; etc.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

UPDATE: Follow the instructions on the northlight page, including making a copy of the installer, to the point of opening the Contents > Resources folder. Instead of opening SDI.bundle (which doesn't exist in this version), simply select and delete the Info.datx file. Then close the folders and launch the modified copy of the installer. One quirk - after the installer initiates the reboot, the installer 'continued' after the restart, and clicking Next just showed that DPP is installed, then the updater quit as normal after clicking Finish. Worked fine just now on my MacBook Air, and DPP runs and can open 5DIII files (downloaded from Imaging Resource). 

I emailed Keith (northlight) with the modification, hopefully the page will be updated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2012)

archangelrichard said:


> yOU bought this computer without understanding it's use,



Wow, way to be a complete jerk. I'm sure the OP was well aware that the computer lacked an optical drive, and didn't think it would be an issue. For me, it never has been an issue, except for DPP. 



archangelrichard said:


> OK, so you don't have some form of removable disk? How insane is that? Did you just not understand the purpose of removable media? How do you expect anyone to sell you products?



Haven't you heard? Rumor has it that the new MacBook Pro models will follow the trend started by the MacBook Air, and eliminate the optical drive to save space and allow for a thinner form factor. 

This is the 21st century - we should be able to download everything without resorting to archaic removable media. 

Remember the 3.25" floppy disk? Apple was the first major computer manufacturer to drop those from its machines. Today, show me a PC laptop that has a floppy drive? Gone. Poof. Optical drives are next. Get with the times!

If you're so archaic and hidebound, go crawl back into your Ludite shell. See, today there's this thing called "The Internet" and it allows something called "Downloading". Pull out your 26 volumes of the Encyclopedia Brittanica, grab the one labeled "D", and look it up. Of course, if you don't already own the 26-volume set, you'd better buy one of the last remaining copies - it's now out of print and available for download only.

Honestly, every other piece of software that I run, I simply downloaded for the install. Perhaps you're unaware that the latest version of Mac OS X (10.7 Lion) is not even availbale for purchase on physical media? It's download or nothing. Apple Aperture? Downloaded. Adobe CS5? Downloaded. DxO Optics Pro? Downloaded. DPP? Nope - insert CD. Thanks, Canon.


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks *neuroanatomist*! (Also, I couldn't have put it better in response to *archangelrichard)*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 25, 2012)

I bought a Asus external CD/DVD reader / writer with USB interface from Newegg for $16.99 after rebate, and free shipping. Problem solved. There is a lot of software that I install from CD's, so its very handy.

If you can afford a $3500 camera, consider splurging on a $17 player.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135256


----------



## Damgood (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I honestly don't understand why Canon doesn't make the full installer available as a free download.
> 
> If you know someone with a Mac that does have an optical drive and can connect to the same WiFi network, you can use that drive to mount a DVD on your Mac, see this Apple kbase article.
> 
> ...



I can see why DPP isn't available, as it is basically Canon's answer to lightroom and is not proprietary. However, why they do not allow installation of the EOS utility is completely insane as one needs a Canon body to make any use of it at all.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> archangelrichard said:
> 
> 
> > yOU bought this computer without understanding it's use,
> ...



Floppy drives and CD-ROM drives are so 2012.....

I need access to both on laptops that have neither. My solution has been a USB floppy drive and a USB CD-ROM.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2013)

According to a TDP news post, the full installation disc has been available for download for a few months now. 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=4841


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Remember the 3.25" floppy disk? Apple was the first major computer manufacturer to drop those from its machines. Today, show me a PC laptop that has a floppy drive? Gone. Poof. Optical drives are next. Get with the times!



I hear that Apple has also eliminated those pesky MicroSD slots and USB ports...


----------



## mackguyver (Dec 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> According to a TDP news post, the full installation disc has been available for download for a few months now.
> 
> http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=4841


Thanks, Neuro. I just rebuilt my PC and while it has an optical drive, I'm too lazy to dig up my CD-ROMs ;D. This is a much easier solution!


----------

